# Tranfer with Delete Option



## Abner (May 17, 2006)

I have two TiVo units one in my Home Theater and another in my bedroom. I record different shows on the units and on some occasions decide to watch something that was recorded in one machine on the other TiVo. Transfer works great, however it would be even better to do the transfer and also specify to delete so when the transfer completes, it automatically deletes it from the sending TiVo. I my case I never go back to the other TiVo and watch it again. I have to go to the other room just to delete it. The transfer should give you the option to "Transfer" or "Transfer and Delete".

This option should also work when transfering programs from the TiVo Desktop.

And finally, if a "Transfer and Delete" option is used and the porgram is currently being watch, just set the delete flag for it, and delete it as soon as it's no longer in use.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

FIY- You cannot transfer programs that are in the process of being recorded/watched.

You can suggest that feature here:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2192.htm?


----------



## heyjudii (Jul 27, 2006)

also, it would be great if you could use the check box to either transfer or delete without transfer. to be able to delete multiple programs at a time would be great.


----------

